# [How To]From [K]IN3TX v1.0 to .901 stock & rooted



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So I got pretty tired of my data just dropping for no reason and have heard that .901 is much better. I decided to take the plunge and get things done.

After reading a bunch of different threads, they were all very confusing, lots of people were having problems and nobody seemed to have any solid answers as to what to do. I decided to try things out a little differently and it worked for me.

This is only a guide outlining what I did to go from [K]IN3TX v1.0 (.894) and upgrade my phone to stock .901 and remain rooted which is what a lot of people were having problems with.

*** I am in no way responsible for anything that happens to your phone by following my guide. This is what worked for me, and it may not necessarily work for you but you can take a chance like I did. Proceed at your own risk.*

1. Download the following files:

Bionic 32-bit Windows v5.4.0
Bionic 64-bit Windows v5.4.0
BionicPathSaver1.rar (RealBBB's edit applied)
R3L3AS3DRoot (noticed link is dead so those of you that don't have it you'll have to find it somewhere else)

2. Install the Motorola Drivers and extract BionicPathSaver1.rar and R3L3AS3DRoot to your desktop.
3. Before continuing, please make sure your phone is fully charged.
4. Open up the R3L3AS3DRoot folder and double click on R3L3AS3DRoot.bat
5. Select option 1 which will restore your Bionic to .886, root it and apply 43V3R Root.
6. Power down your phone and boot into AP Fastboot. (Hold down volume down & power at the same time then release them)
7. Plug your Motorola USB cord into the phone and follow the on-screen instructions.
8. You should now be back to stock .886 and rooted.
9. Open up the BionicPathSaver folder and double click on runmebbb.bat
10. Make sure your phone is connected via USB and that USB mode is set to *CHARGE ONLY*.
11. Let the script run (takes a while) and your phone will reboot automatically (don't do anything with your phone)
12. After it reboots, it's going to try and root the phone again but you'll get an error at the end because the phone was already rooted.
13. Your phone will now reboot into recovery.
14. When you get to the screen with the Android and the triangle, simply press the volume up/down buttons at the same time.
15. Once in system recovery choose apply update from SD card and select the .893 update.
16. Reboot your phone to verify it's still rooted (which is should be) and you should now be running stock .893.
17. Boot back into Recovery (power phone off, hold volume up/down and power then release. Press volume down to select Recovery and then volume up to enter)
18. At the android and triangle screen press volume up/down again.
19. Choose apply update from SD card and select the .901 update.
20. Once that is done reboot your phone and you should be now running stock .901 and rooted.

I hope this guide helps some of you guys out.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Does this include all the bloat and crap so of I sell the phone the next buyer can update and stuff. Thanks a lot btw. Ill be doing this later. My build atm (5.7.something ) has been dropping like crazy since the last time the network went dowm

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

You can't go straight to 901 sometimes. Roms are just changes to your SYSTEM. Your kernel and radio are factors when trying to install new leaks. So u would want to use this method.. This threads been around awhile now: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13485-Unbrick-Your-Bionic-Here

Use rsd lite and the xml provided to get back to true stock. Forever root. Then apply 893 and 901 updates in same recovery session. Easy.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

juicy said:


> You can't go straight to 901 sometimes. Roms are just changes to your SYSTEM. Your kernel and radio are factors when trying to install new leaks. So u would want to use this method.. This threads been around awhile now: http://rootzwiki.com...our-Bionic-Here
> 
> Use rsd lite and the xml provided to get back to true stock. Forever root. Then apply 893 and 901 updates in same recovery session. Easy.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


As I stated a couple of times, this is what worked for ME from the ROM I was running.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

By the way, I think I'm going to stick with the stock ROM rooted from now on until Motorola decides to unlock the bootloader so we can get some real ROM's running.

With the [K]IN3TX ROM, I ran my phone in 3G all day and would switch to 4G only when needed and I would get good battery life with the extended battery. Now I'm not sure if this was due to the ROM or the radio, but I've been running my phone now on 4G only and I'm getting the same battery life in 4G than what I was getting in 3G.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn I should really read instructions. I didn't do the root step and ran right to the runme







Hello bootloop. Here we go...


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Flashed back to 886 using that original fxz, took the 593 update. Used the Rota893 to forever root, then loaded the 901 update through the stock recovery. I then installed eclipse rc 2.1 and we are back in action.


----------

